# Hyatt Hyatt Grand Aspen Dec 17-24, 2011 - rent value?



## fcpowell (Jun 11, 2011)

I have this week booked but will not be able to make it after all.  I know that this is one of the absolute most sought after weeks.  Any guidance on rent value or historical rent value would be appreciated.  1BR unit is what is booked 12/17 - 12/24.  Thanks


----------



## fcpowell (Jun 12, 2011)

Anyone???           .


----------



## NWL (Jun 12, 2011)

Check rental listings on TUG, Redweek and myresortnetwork.com. to see what other people are listing that unit for.

Cheers!


----------



## ondeadlin (Jun 12, 2011)

It's not a very high value week IMO. The week BEFORE Christmas is usually an easy trade into a ski resort.


----------



## bellesgirl (Jun 12, 2011)

Check the Hyatt website and see what the rooms are going for for that date.  I took a peak and it is very expensive.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Jun 12, 2011)

bellesgirl said:


> Check the Hyatt website and see what the rooms are going for for that date.  I took a peak and it is very expensive.



This is not a very good indication of the timeshare rental value or demand. Hyatt can easily afford to keep the rooms empty, but they do not want to reduce the rates too much to allow "budget" travelers to destroy the brand. Therefore, high hotel room rates do not necessarily indicate high demand and high value for the adjoining timeshare property.


----------



## bellesgirl (Jun 12, 2011)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> This is not a very good indication of the timeshare rental value or demand. Hyatt can easily afford to keep the rooms empty, but they do not want to reduce the rates too much to allow "budget" travelers to destroy the brand. Therefore, high hotel room rates do not necessarily indicate high demand and high value for the adjoining timeshare property.


Maybe - but I was looking at the vacation club, which is the timeshare.  Besides, at the rate they were charging, there is a lot of wiggle room.  Even at 50% off it is expensive.  Anyway, it was just a suggestion.


----------



## Robert D (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm sure it's still worth a lot because it's the Hyatt Aspen but the week of Dec 24-31 would be worth 2X as much, IMHO.



ondeadlin said:


> It's not a very high value week IMO. The week BEFORE Christmas is usually an easy trade into a ski resort.


----------



## ondeadlin (Jun 13, 2011)

Robert D said:


> I'm sure it's still worth a lot because it's the Hyatt Aspen but the week of Dec 24-31 would be worth 2X as much, IMHO.



I'd imagine Dec. 24-31 might actually be worth even more than double.

And, yes, any week at the Hyatt Aspen has more value than most timeshare weeks. I'm sure the OP can rent it for a good price. I'm just saying that this particular week doesn't rent for the premium that a Christmas or New Year's week would, even even a high-season ski week in March. There's not the same demand, mostly because it's not a holiday week and there's no guarantee there will be good skiing.


----------



## Robert D (Jun 13, 2011)

ondeadlin said:


> I'd imagine Dec. 24-31 might actually be worth even more than double.
> 
> And, yes, any week at the Hyatt Aspen has more value than most timeshare weeks. I'm sure the OP can rent it for a good price. I'm just saying that this particular week doesn't rent for the premium that a Christmas or New Year's week would, even even a high-season ski week in March. There's not the same demand, mostly because it's not a holiday week and there's no guarantee there will be good skiing.



I agree with you.  I own some Vail valley ski weeks that I rent. Only one is a holiday week (Christmas week) and the others are floating winter weeks that exclude weeks 51 & 52.  I always reserve them for mid March spring break week and have found there is a huge demand for this time period, much stronger than week 50.


----------



## yumdrey (Jun 13, 2011)

Most of the public schools start winter break on or around 12/23 on eastcoast. So week 50 is not highly demanded week.
x-mas week and new year's day week are the jackpot weeks for rental during ski season.


----------



## NerdAlert (Jun 14, 2011)

Make sure you actually own the week because Hyatt tracks people trying to rent traded units.


----------

